# Castile Creek Kennels proudly presents a seminar with Bill Hillmann



## Lyle Steinman (Aug 10, 2003)

Castile Creek Kennels is proud to announce a Seminar with Bill Hillmann. July 28 & 29, 2018 in Gower,Missouri.

Bills seminar will cover how to develop a dog to reach its maximum potential.

For more information on this seminar please feel free to email me at [email protected] 

Thanks,

Lyle


----------



## Wayne Nissen (Dec 31, 2009)

Whats the scoop on Hillman's seminar, cost, times, lodging etc.....?
wayne nissen 318-4262928 text or call


----------



## Lyle Steinman (Aug 10, 2003)

Please make plans to attend.


----------



## Lyle Steinman (Aug 10, 2003)

Seminar update. We are allowing one dog per handler to be used in drills & set-ups. Space is limited. Email me for more information.

Lyle


----------



## Jward1224 (Feb 7, 2018)

Any cost to attend? Thank you


----------



## Lyle Steinman (Aug 10, 2003)

$ 425.00. Email me for information sheet. [email protected]


----------



## Lyle Steinman (Aug 10, 2003)

Please make plan early. Hotel wise.


----------

